# Sat 11/10/07



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Made a LONG run down to some rocks SW. Last 5 miles we put out the wahoo plugs few mins later line is rippin off the port flat line. Jeff picks up the rod and its on, back off the throttles and the fish starts buckin real hard taking line again. Lines finaly cleared and the monster Wahoo is on the corner just perfect,coming into reach of the gaff, the hookscome loose and he dropped out of site. I've caught a few hooters 70+lbs and this thing made those looklike babies. I'm stompin and cursin(in my head)like a mad man. Everything went perfect, boat position, fish off the corner around the motors, nobody screwed up the hooks just popped out, that plain SUCKS!!! We get on down to the rocks and its a little slow with the deep drops to begin with. Pulled in some really nice mingos, silk snapper, and a couple barrelfish. A pop up shower pushed us off the rocks to the south. We trolled for a while while the shower passed, got back on the rocks and got 4 Snowies, more barrelfish, a couple of cusk eels, a hand full of scamps, and more good mingos. On the way back in hit a few rocks in 250' the last of which we hooked up to 3 stud grouper that we never had a chance on. We got smart and rigged the electrics for live baiting but never got one hooked up on the winch. All in all a pretty good day but if we had caught the hooter and 1 or 2 of those groupers it would have been a great day.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you made it out for a trip! What is your weight guess on the Wahoo? How far out were you? what lure were ya draggin? How was the seas?

Nice report!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

sounds like a jamm up trip. good job


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Too bad about the wahoo,would have liked to have known the weight if it made a #70 look small:takephoto. Good job on the rest of the trip though. Lost 3 grouper myself yesterday:banghead but thats how it goes sometimes. Thanks for the report from the deeper water:toast


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Well nothin REALLY makes a 70lb wahoo look small but I could tell it was bigger than 70. Not sure how much bigger though. We were in about 400' of water and he hit a blue and silver cupped face plug.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting your trip.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Man, that was some exciting reading...:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sucks about the Wahoo but it sounds like you still had a good trip.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report:clap


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know man but that #106 wahoo weighed in at the PBGFC tourney made a #70 wahoo look small. Hoo knows. Sure it was a nice fish,sorry ya lost him.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Great trip. Had thatwahoo close and I was keeping the tension on. Then the hook pulled - I wasn't a happy camper but that is how it goes.

Spent the day reeling in and sometimes there was a fish on the other end. Good workout using manual reels in 350' of water!! We passed the electrics around and they could be a work out too.


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

that sucks about the wahoo. those cusk eels gave you something goode to eat though


----------

